# do i need a trip permit to go through oklahoma with bees?



## lake thompson honey (Feb 11, 2007)

we have been going through oklahoma with bees for 30 years without problems until recently. my last trip i got called into 2 check stations and hassled for 1/2 hour. they are telling me that i need a trip permit to go through oklahoma now. $42 every vehicle every time. if my plates said farm plates they say i wouldnt need it, however south dakota quit calling them farm plates years ago. its commercial or non commercial now. does anyone know about this or had this same problem. this is a pain in the butt and these people are not friendly. any info would be helpful.

thanks


----------



## redbee (Dec 29, 2005)

I know you use to be able to get a farm decal for your license plate from your court house.,thats all you ever needed for Kansas and Oklahoma.


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

How would that play into farm tags vs commercial tags and the 150 miles plus from home thing?


----------



## Okiebee (Jan 15, 2004)

Do a search for Oklahoma State Beekeepers Association. Once you find the site, click on legal stuff and you will bring up the Oklahoma Apiary Law. This covers all you need to know.
Good Luck
Jerry


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

http://www.okbees.org/legal.html

http://www.ok.gov/~okag/ogc-laws.htm

http://www.ok.gov/~okag/forms/cps/apiaryact.pdf


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Redbee is right. We have a "farm" sticker on the plates of all of our trucks. I'm not sure it necessarily means much when you are out of state just seemed like it might help avoid a hassle. My understanding is that with the farm tag you don't need to have a tonage sticker and that you are legally limited to the stated gross weight of the vehicle. We have also driven through Oklahoma for years without a problem. I wouldn't expect them to consider you non-commercial just because you have the tag unless you are less than 150 miles from home, at least that is my understanding.


----------



## Missoura (Feb 12, 2009)

Enter Oklahoma by going south into Arkansas ( hwy 71) and then west to avoid the scales. I forget the hwy number but I think route 19 or 11 around Gravette , Arkansas. Get back on around Big cabin.

You can drive around the scales in several places entering Texas.

Most scales in the U.S. can be driven around and truckers maps showing the way are sold in most truck stops. The maps do not say to drive around the scales but the route for truckers is highlighted in orange which means no low bridges or minimum weight bridges.

However $45 to get through a scale with an old bee truck is getting off easy. 
Some states charge a $100 for each write up and can hold you for many write ups. 

Last time we were pulled in was in Missouri and told to pull a whole load of hives into the check shed . We were not going far for apples so the load was not netted. Hives out of almonds and boiling with bees. Hanging all over the front of hives. The bees went for the lights and the inspectors. The door went up and the light went green. 
We left!

beekeepers 1
inspectors 0


----------



## lake thompson honey (Feb 11, 2007)

You can drive around the scales in several places entering Texas.

Most scales in the U.S. can be driven around and truckers maps showing the way are sold in most truck stops. The maps do not say to drive around the scales but the route for truckers is highlighted in orange.


i would be interested in a map showing the way around scales. i have never noticed one at truck stops but i will keep my eyes open. anyone know where i could pick one up?

my county courthouse told me they dont issue farm tags anymore so i dont know what to think about that.


----------



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

A lot of states have recipcal {sp} laws.

In other words Oklahoma permits South Dakota trucks thru IF South Dakota lets Oklahoma trucks thru.

Then there is the FUEL TAX of each state to deal with, this again I believe is recipical {sp}

PCM


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

lake thompson honey said:


> i would be interested in a map showing the way around scales. i have never noticed one at truck stops but i will keep my eyes open. anyone know where i could pick one up?


I deal with OTR drivers and brokers almost daily. I will ask them about this map.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

I use this one and I manually enter my routes into my GPS. One thing to be careful about, I've gotten caught more times going around then going through.

http://www.maps.com/map.aspx?pid=3851


----------



## lake thompson honey (Feb 11, 2007)

thanks,

ordered one.


----------

